# Bulking and cutting periods



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Just finished a six month cut(first ever), lost 17kg and I'm the leanest I've ever been. Probably close to 10% which was my aim. Thing is though, even though I lost all this weight and fat(even though I was never really fat to start off with), I still don't look ripped. I can see my 6 pack, but there's still a bit of fat around my belly button which seems impossible to lose. Very disappointing as it's been one of the toughest things I've had to do mentally.

I'm now on a bulk as I can't take being so skinny anymore. Needless to say I'm quite paranoid gaining the fat back, but it's inevitable whilst on a calorie surplus is it not?

I'm constantly aware of what I'm eating and how much and I've gradually increased my calories so there's not too much of a surplus.

How far do I go with the bulk before I cut again? I was hoping to stay relatively lean from now on, but I have to get some of my size back.

Catch 22!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

So why are you going to "bulk" or should I say eat to get fat again? Do you want to have a lean physique or do you want to be bigger and fatter?

Why don't you just train and eat a good diet with enough in it to let you grow? You don't need to bulk and cut, it the dumbest thing I see repeatedly do.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

if your size was just fat then why would you want it back?


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Why can't you steadily gain weight whilst staying lean ?

I don't see the point in putting on 'bulk' with a lot of fat. To having to lose it all again when going on a cut.

If you can eat clean whilst steadily upping calories keeping protein high and keeping check on your bf levels and as long as your happy with what you see in the mirror then that's all that matters.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I might not have expressed myself properly.

Of course I'm not eating to get fat again. What I'm saying is, I find it nearly impossible to stay lean whilst on a calorie surplus. I'm only eating a little more than maintenance but it just feels like I'm putting on fat instead of growing everywhere.

Maybe I should give it a little more time as I'm only on the third week of this bulk(or surplus or whatever you want to call it).


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

are you doing any cardio?


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

The most efficient way to gain muscle is to bulk without any regard for getting fat. It your priority is to look ripped, cut now. If your priority is to build a lot of mass and think longterm as far as aesthetics go, bulk now for as long as possible.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

LeeB said:


> are you doing any cardio?


No. I would if I had time, but I have an hour every morning before work to do either weight training or cardio. On my cut I did a lot of cardio and some weight training. Now it's weights all the way.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

jadenmiller said:


> The most efficient way to gain muscle is to bulk without any regard for getting fat. It your priority is to look ripped, cut now. If your priority is to build a lot of mass and think longterm as far as aesthetics go, bulk now for as long as possible.


This is very poor advice I'm afraid. At least for me.

I've just finished a 6 month cut to get rid of my body fat and it was hell and the last thing I want to do is to put it all back again.

I am trying to be on a small surplus to hopefully gain as much lean muscle as possible without putting gaining too much fat. At the moment it seems almost impossible as I've been on 3200 calories a day where my weight stagnated, so I upped it to 3500 calories and in the last couple of weeks my abs have almost completely disappeared.

I'm wondering if I have a shortage of test in my body as it seems a constant uphill struggle. Lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Rudedog said:


> This is very poor advice I'm afraid. At least for me.
> 
> I've just finished a 6 month cut to get rid of my body fat and it was hell and the last thing I want to do is to put it all back again.
> 
> ...


I thought the same when I saw that comment also


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Rudedog said:


> No.* I would if I had time*, but I have an hour every morning before work to do either weight training or cardio. *On my cut I did a lot of cardio and some weight training*. Now it's weights all the way.


That first highlighted comment is just an excuse. If you want it, you'll find time.

20 Minutes on a stationary bike or even just a brisk walk 3 times a week is all you need. You could do that in your lunch hour.

There are people at my gym who are paramedics working 60-80 hours a week and they still manage to get to the gym for weights and cardio.

The second highlighted comment, proves you can when you want to, so effectively you have contradicted yourself.

Find excuses for why you CAN do it, you make so much more progress!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Neil R said:


> That first highlighted comment is just an excuse. If you want it, you'll find time.
> 
> 20 Minutes on a stationary bike or even just a brisk walk 3 times a week is all you need. You could do that in your lunch hour.
> 
> ...


It's not an excuse. An excuse would have been not to have time for gym at all, but I make an hour available every day of the week even though I'm struggling to maintain that.

We don't all sit at home all day preparing and cooking meals and train at our own leisure.

I've got to make due with what I've got.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You think I sit at home all day preparing & cooking meal and training at my own leisure???

Get a grip! I have a full time job, I often work 15-22 days consecutive and I prep my meals for the day by getting my arse out of bed at 5:30am every morning..weekends included, to make sure I'm doing what I need to do to make the progress I want to make.

And the phrase "I would if..." is an EXCUSE!

Anyway, I'm ditching this thread. Not going to waste my time.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Neil R said:


> getting my arse out of bed at 5:30am every morning


That makes two of us. Plus travelling cross country into London and back everyday.


----------



## Tubbylove (Feb 28, 2009)

You can find the time I have three kids and also have been for the last two years working except annual leave 7 days a week, you fit it in where you can lunch hour go for a walk easiest way to get it in I find


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

It is possible to hold reasonable condition, with a small amount of cardio (3 short sessions each week). Are you using this as an excuse to eat more than you need?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

An exercise bike can be bought for pennies on EBay, if you watch TV do so while sitting on the bike pedalling.

I was working a 6 day week (56 hours), 2 nights on the doors (12-14 hours) and still training 5 nights and 5 days of cardio whilst living alone and preparing all my meals.

Looking back I don't know how I managed but I wanted it so bad back then.


----------

